# who's going to gainsville-asa



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

3Dblackncamo said:


> who's going to the asa in gainsville


I think i'll be there


----------



## kateraxl2970 (Jan 2, 2009)

The Twelve Point- Bow Turbow crew should be there !


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Ill be there with a truck load of stabilizers:thumbs_up


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Packing my cold weather duds.
Last year was a wake up for me. Florida in the winter? Wow a break from Indiana weather.
Shot Sunday a.m. and it was 29 DEGREES!! Had to break the ice to get to the range.:mg:
I will be prepared this trip...burrrrr.....


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm planning on it.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm planning on it as well!


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

It's too close for me to miss,besides I haven't seen some of my pals since the Classic. The Easton venue in Newberry should be a great improvement over the Race Track...supposedly it doesn't hold standing water.:set1_applaud:


----------



## 44yds&in (Jan 8, 2009)

I will try to come play. Last year FL was my first Pro Am and I can't wait to shoot at the new facility.


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

APAnTN said:


> Ill be there with a truck load of stabilizers:thumbs_up


 cant wait to see you there man!!! i love your stabalizer and can't wait to talk to you in person about it. i am sory to say however that i will not be using your stabalizer in competition in competition for it is only 12" and i don't have the money to buy another one. thanks again for a great product!!!! 
:thumbs_up


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

bulldogg1119 said:


> cant wait to see you there man!!! i love your stabalizer and can't wait to talk to you in person about it. i am sory to say however that i will not be using your stabalizer in competition in competition for it is only 12" and i don't have the money to buy another one. thanks again for a great product!!!!
> :thumbs_up


What length stab are you wanting for your class? I think i can hook you up with just a shaft and then you can use your weights.

Mark


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

Me and the boy will be there for sure.


----------



## Little Man (Jan 24, 2005)

*I will be there.*

I hope that i can make it,too close not to.


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh yeah, I'll be there. I'm planning to shoot a much higher score this year.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Me and about 15 of the guys in my club are gonna be there. Planning on making all of them this year. 

The Reese Cup Gang in full effect!!!


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

I am planning on it, but who knows how that will go.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I can't wait!!!


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

See you there


----------



## dwm323 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Florida*

I should be there


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

I should be there to


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

I should be there also.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Me and about 15 of the guys in my club are gonna be there. Planning on making all of them this year.
> 
> The Reese Cup Gang in full effect!!!


You know that's right we roll deep and heavy!! Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

see yall there


----------



## toxophilytony (Nov 9, 2009)

Really looking forward to it - myself and Lucy are going to jump on a plane from England for the weekend. Should be a blast as per normal and hope that Billy gets the Smack Down going again.


----------



## KC73 (Feb 21, 2008)

It's going to be a *GOOD TIME!!! *High Expectation's for 2010 for the Montgomery County Boys from Biscoe, North Carolina:mg:


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Buzz and I will be there unless Mr T calls us and says not to show up.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Gert and I will be there!


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

This will be my first ASA shoot


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll be there....


----------



## Duece Weaver (Jun 29, 2004)

*Florida ASA*

I can't wait to see this new facility and knock the dust off. See yall there!!


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

i'll be there


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

The wooded areas are where the ranges will be located. 

This part is specualation...but where the fita covered outdoor range is...or where the cricket feild is .....were the practice range is. 

The vendors will be indoors .....

http://www.eastonnewberrysportscomplex.com/images/NEWBERRY_SITE PLAN.jpg


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*dates*

tried to find dates for Gainsville going to Florida for a vacation and would like to take in a shoot...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> tried to find dates for Gainsville going to Florida for a vacation and would like to take in a shoot...


Feb 5,2010 - Feb 7, 2010


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

W e will be there.


----------



## bvfd339 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hope to see u there.


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

APAnTN said:


> What length stab are you wanting for your class? I think i can hook you up with just a shaft and then you can use your weights.
> 
> Mark


thanks Mark!!!!! people like you is what archery should be all about!!!!! archers helping archers.


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

the B&B outdoors crew will most likely be there
we are coming back strong this year


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

smfb09 said:


> the B&B outdoors crew will most likely be there
> we are coming back strong this year


I need to get B& B qualifier set up....and paperwork sent it


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

count me in OPEN B


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

JSTHNTN said:


> count me in OPEN B


look who is jumping into open class this year.


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> I need to get B& B qualifier set up....and paperwork sent it


i think we are done with qualifiers this year...too much aggrivation


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

moving on up...you going to be there?


----------



## n2bows45 (Jul 31, 2009)

I hope to be there, I have to move up this year, not decided which class I am going to, open B or unlimited.


----------



## KC73 (Feb 21, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> look who is jumping into open class this year.


Treeman65 are you going to stay in BowNovice or deciding to moveup:dontknow:


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm attempting to go........doubt I will be able to come up with the funds though. I'm saving for Vegas


----------



## KC73 (Feb 21, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> look who is jumping into open class this year.


 James are you guy's leaving morning or afternoon for Florida? We are leaving in the afternoon.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I hope everyone will be impressed with the new location. This will the the first year there for a national event so, Just everyone please understand the growing pains of a new shoot site


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

KC73 said:


> James are you guy's leaving morning or afternoon for Florida? We are leaving in the afternoon.


get off the crack man!!!!!!!!!!!!Its too early to now when I am leaving for Gainesville.I figured I would stay in the eagle class and beat up on you one more year.:mg:


----------



## KC73 (Feb 21, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> get off the crack man!!!!!!!!!!!!Its too early to now when I am leaving for Gainesville.I figured I would stay in the eagle class and beat up on you one more year.:mg:


Just checking ,I figured you would at least get a head start to loosen up!!! Who was keeping score for you last weekend. We may need to check their math!HAHA Good shooting:mg:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

KC73 said:


> Just checking ,I figured you would at least get a head start to loosen up!!! Who was keeping score for you last weekend. We may need to check their math!HAHA Good shooting:mg:


Sean kept score and let me tell you he scores them tough.Thanks


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

i will be there!


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

*Ready to go!*

Me and missus, and Jones and his are booked to Fly down Friday Morning. Countin down the days now.:wink:


----------



## 4brdgob (Aug 11, 2009)

*heard a rumar*

im about 30 miles from newberry a friend told me today the ranges are wet in newberry so dont pack them rubber boots up yet ,ill see if i can find out more info.


----------



## wheresthebear (Sep 15, 2009)

This will be my first Pro-Am and can't wait.


----------



## jt12 (Aug 30, 2009)

The tent crew will be there.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

4brdgob said:


> im about 30 miles from newberry a friend told me today the ranges are wet in newberry so dont pack them rubber boots up yet ,ill see if i can find out more info.


That is the funniest rumor I heard. The ranges are all on high ground


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm planning on going this year, heck it's only about 40 minutes away from home for me.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Count me in, I will be shooting Open B again this year. I am ready for some temperatures above freezing!!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

wish I was there now....dang cold here! I have seen it cold in Gainesville too...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

HokieArcher said:


> Count me in, I will be shooting Open B again this year. I am ready for some temperatures above freezing!!


lol WE aren't really that much above freezing...and down into the teens come nightfall


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

4brdgob said:


> im about 30 miles from newberry a friend told me today the ranges are wet in newberry so dont pack them rubber boots up yet ,ill see if i can find out more info.





bhtr3d said:


> That is the funniest rumor I heard. The ranges are all on high ground


Funny....I heard the samething...this came from someone who sets the ranges up. "Couldnt even get back to them..."


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Funny....I heard the samething...this came from someone who sets the ranges up. "Couldnt even get back to them..."


The ranges are at Newberry...not the racetrack completely different places.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> The ranges are at Newberry...not the racetrack completely different places.


I know this....the couldnt get back to them was not because of some fence, it was a wetter issue...either way it is always good to have boots with you for shoots.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

DaddyPaul said:


> I'm planning on going this year, heck it's only about 40 minutes away from home for me.


I'll see ya there then.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

really?!? a high of 50 degrees sounds a lot better than 22 and way above freezing.




bhtr3d said:


> lol WE aren't really that much above freezing...and down into the teens come nightfall


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Count me in for the known 45 in gainsville.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

ill be there open B


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

:smow:I dont know , its just above freezng in central Fla now?


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

Forecast is for flurries/sleet in G-ville tomorrow...glad I'm 60mi north.ukey:


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

i am going!


----------



## usafdittman (Jan 30, 2010)

Well I was going to make my debut but I broke my ankle at work yesterday. I will still be there looking forward to meeting some of you. I do have a question though, how do these event work for spectators, and are there usually vendor and companies selling stuff?


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

Spectators are aloud on the ranges after the shotgun start.As far as vendors...bring lots of money


----------



## usafdittman (Jan 30, 2010)

I am kind of upset that I cant make my debut... guess I will have to wait for the IBO shoot in wetumpka


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

usafdittman said:


> I am kind of upset that I cant make my debut... guess I will have to wait for the IBO shoot in wetumpka


I promise to take up your slack in my ASA debut. Right now I'm hoping to not finish last. :mg:

Hope the wheel heals up soon for ya bud! :darkbeer:


----------

